# Stack Rock Fort July 2009- Rather Pic Heavy!



## chizyramone (Aug 4, 2011)

Have been meaning to load this report for.........about 2 years.

History on the place can be found on Silverstealth's report from May 2008.

I grew up in Milford and always wanted to get out there a take a look.

This is for you Dumptyboy,thanks for your patience 

Received a text from tommyramone asking when I was back in Pembs and as chance would have it,I was heading home that weekend. At first thought the text was a wind up..............

Anyway,bright and early on the Saturday morning, Haven like a mill pond







With the help of Captain Ginger we headed out under the jetties toward 'The Rock'






And then we were up close






Long and short of it, tommyramone had permission and the keys to get in. For the first time in a while we was 'Authorised'!!!






Anyway,here we go with a slection of the 200 odd pics I took in under 2 hours

Part of original Martello tower built in 1852































One of the cut up muzzle loaders left behind 






And another













More 'heavy metal'

















tommyramone







Loads of old signage in lower level








very rotten timber







Kitchen area







Pipe lagged with rope - groovy 








Up there as one of my fav piccies






















Steps up to top bit dodgy looking,but held my weight 







Nice view of original Martello















Mount for rangefinder??











































Alas, then it was time to go. Our time window was quite short because of the weather front that was coming. 
Remember Pic 1, Haven looking like a mill pond? By the time we had got off The Rock and returned to Hakin Point, the sea had got quite choppy and it was pissing it down. 
Captain Ginger had method in his madness when he said he'd be coming back for us when he did.



Still had time for a 'spin' round the fort before heading to Val's for a cuppa
































Not so blue skies in background 








Could have easily uploaded all the photo's (300+ with tommys) taken in the 2 hours we were there.

*Massive thanks to tommyramome, Captain Ginger and Sandy for a spot on day.*


----------



## dangerous dave (Aug 4, 2011)

ive wanted to get on here for ages i must make it happen


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 5, 2011)

Brilliant, brilliant report and pix. I couldn't help comparing it with what we experienced in the later 1872 onwards forts at Verdun and also in the Rinella Fort in Malta where they have the biggest muzzle loader ever made... it was so like those cut up ones but a bit bigger. I assume this fort was Napoleonic or just a bit later as we went over to breach loaders about 1860 or 70 didn't we?

Great stuff, I'm well jealous!


----------



## BahrainPete (Aug 5, 2011)

What a fascinating explore and a wonderful building. I love the brick arches and the overall design. That would make an amazing home.


----------



## chizyramone (Aug 5, 2011)

TeeJF said:


> Brilliant, brilliant report and pix. I couldn't help comparing it with what we experienced in the later 1872 onwards forts at Verdun and also in the Rinella Fort in Malta where they have the biggest muzzle loader ever made... it was so like those cut up ones but a bit bigger. I assume this fort was Napoleonic or just a bit later as we went over to breach loaders about 1860 or 70 didn't we?
> 
> Great stuff, I'm well jealous!


 

Hey TeeJF, thanks for the comments.

The original Martello or gun tower in the courtyard was started in 1850 and completed in 1852 and cost £6,000. It was initially equipped with 3 smooth bore guns,shot furnace and a 20 man garrison. This was part of a system of forts and gun towers around Milford Haven to defend the naval dockyard at Pembroke Dock

In 1859 a new fort was built around the original tower at a cost of £96,000 and finally completed in 1867.

These modifications meant the number of guns was increased to 23 and the garrison to 168 men. The ordnance was 7" and 9" rifled muzzle-loaded guns firing studded shells. The limestone jetty was also built about this time. Then in 1900 more alterations were done. New gun emplacements were placed on the roof that housed Maxim machine guns and 12 pounder QF guns. 
Other later additions (concrete and steel) on the roof were obs post,semaphore station,minefield control station and 2 shelters.

Should have put this info in original report- doh!


----------



## chizyramone (Aug 5, 2011)

BahrainPete said:


> What a fascinating explore and a wonderful building. I love the brick arches and the overall design. That would make an amazing home.




Cheers Pete.

Thorn Island fort which on the Angle side of the Haven is up for sale at £750,000 

Used to be a hotel that you could only reach by boat!! Hasn't been used for about 10 years..........


----------



## BahrainPete (Aug 5, 2011)

If only I had the cash!!!!

Any plans for paying a vist?


----------



## chizyramone (Aug 5, 2011)

BahrainPete said:


> If only I had the cash!!!!
> 
> Any plans for paying a vist?



Could put on my best suit,have a shave,comb my hair and become 'Prospective Buyer Man' 
and blag a viewing from the agents!!!


----------



## night crawler (Aug 5, 2011)

Superb insite into what those forts were like inside. What a shame the Muzzle loaders wher cut up like that and they still have not been moved. Should be made into a museum.


----------



## chizyramone (Aug 5, 2011)

night crawler said:


> Superb insite into what those forts were like inside. What a shame the Muzzle loaders wher cut up like that and they still have not been moved. Should be made into a museum.




_Apparently_ according to local legend (Milford Haven legend that is,so make of it what you want ) the muzzle loaders were cut up by a local wealthy business man for easy removal from the fort to the nearest scrap yard. Again _apparently_ the couple that were removed in their cut up state never made it to shore because the barge they were put on sank.

Another story is that the military cut them in half because the operation to remove them in one piece would be too costly and dangerous.

Who knows? 

It would make a fantastic museum, night crawler.


----------



## outkast (Aug 5, 2011)

Top report mate, thanks so much for posting the pics


----------



## chris (Aug 5, 2011)

Superb fort - many thanks for posting these


----------



## Exploretime (Aug 6, 2011)

Its about time you posted up this report Chizy! Ive been waiting to see it for what feels like a lifetime,haha. Very impressed with the pictures mate, im still waiting for my chance to get out to Stack rock, it looks like luck might come my way again soon, and hopefully some of my plans will come to life. Have you been back in the Shire this summer mate? If your about anytime soon then it would be nice to meet up buddy. 
Cheers for putting the report up mate.


----------



## smiler (Aug 6, 2011)

Looks like a couple of hours well spent, as SK has said, it is a shame the guns weren’t preserved, Good Report and Pics, Thanks for Sharing.


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 7, 2011)

Brilliant! Great report and pics as always, Chizy. Everytime I see something from Pembs I really want to get over for a visit. I've got a standing invitation from a mate who lives in Milford haven too, so it's about time I did! Cheers.


----------



## gingrove (Aug 7, 2011)

Like a small version of Spitbank! now I want them both!!!


----------



## imyimyimy (Aug 7, 2011)

Epic report and pictures...


----------



## chizyramone (Aug 7, 2011)

Dumptyboy said:


> Its about time you posted up this report Chizy! Ive been waiting to see it for what feels like a lifetime,haha. Very impressed with the pictures mate, im still waiting for my chance to get out to Stack rock, it looks like luck might come my way again soon, and hopefully some of my plans will come to life. Have you been back in the Shire this summer mate? If your about anytime soon then it would be nice to meet up buddy.
> Cheers for putting the report up mate.




Dude, should have posted ages ago  flippin' hard work deciding which pictures to post.

Even now I'm thinking "should have posted that one instead of this one" still its on here now.

Down tomorrow actually for a couple o' weeks, you still on same number?


----------



## chizyramone (Aug 7, 2011)

Foxylady said:


> Brilliant! Great report and pics as always, Chizy. Everytime I see something from Pembs I really want to get over for a visit. I've got a standing invitation from a mate who lives in Milford haven too, so it's about time I did! Cheers.



Cheers Foxy. When you get the chance,you really need to get to Milford,good base to explore the county from.

And anyway, you have to see Milford Haven for yourself to believe it, if I tried to explain, you'd never believe me......... and I don't even live there anymore!!!!!

Still love the old town though,cracking place to grow up


----------



## Janey68 (Aug 8, 2011)

Really really loved this post thanku. I can't stop looking at the pics.......


----------

